
Cloudszi: run quantum simulations in your browser - jordangarside
https://about.cloudszi.com/
======
jordangarside
Hey everyone,

We were looking for some feedback on our site. It allows you to run our
machine learning based quantum simulations, as well as classical ab-initio
simulations. It's running on a single desktop atm, so your calculations may be
queued for a bit if people run too large of calculations.

Appreciate any feedback, thanks!

